
It Is Criminal That We Aren’t Borrowing Trillions to Fix the Country Right Now - smacktoward
https://slate.com/business/2019/08/the-u-s-should-borrow-trillions-right-now-to-fix-everything.html
======
paulddraper
The article is very unclear on what "fixing the country" means.

Papering over widely differing opinions on what a "fix" and what's "damage",
and instead calling some vague offense "criminal" does little to help.

------
throwaway3627
Be/CCS could realistically reduce CO2 to preindustrial levels (280-300 ppm)
for about the cost of the needless war adventures in Iraq and Afghanistan,
therefore it's affordable.

